
The sound in Havana- doesnt this look like ADSL DMT ? - zw123456
http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/world/the-sound-in-havana-what-americans-heard-in-cuba-attacks/ar-AAtmGFF?ocid=spartandhp
======
zw123456
I posted this to see if anyone else thinks this too, it looks like Discrete
Multi-Tone that is used in DSL, to me.

